# Menudo - Wish Me Luck



## justplainbill (Dec 15, 2012)

I like tripe, but it's tough to come by and a pain to prepare.  So I just ordered 6 cans of Juanita's menudo.  My reservations include the fact that the hominy is not lye cured.  I ordered two 29 oz. cans of the hot & spicey and four 15 oz. cans of 'homestyle'.
With shipping the menudo cost $4.58 per pound.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 15, 2012)

My dad tricked me into eating Menudo one time.  It tasted really good.  But then I got a good look at what was in that bowl and I was done.

I salute those of you who can eat this .. it is tasty but I can't do it anymore.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2012)

Juanita's puts out a pretty good Menudo, Bill.  Be sure to have the condiments for the top......lemon wedges, chopped onion, and dried Mexican oregano, not to be confused with regular oregano, as the flavor is not the same.
I have a can in the pantry I may use for lunch tomorrow. In this neck of the woods, it's on every grocery shelf.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 15, 2012)

Juanita's Menudo is good. I also like the Pico Pica brand menudo and I think Pico Pica makes the best hot sauce in a bottle I've ever had. Juanita's and Pico Pica both come with or without hominy by the way. A lot of the restaurants and markets here in S. California make home-made menudo too, which is sometimes only served on the weekends. I have heard it said that menudo cures hangovers... not that I would know anything about that


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's more info on Mexican oregano, Bill.  Around here, it's found in the grocery store on a rack with lots of cellophane packages of spices, all of which are a real bargain.

Oregano: Mediterranean and Mexican What's the Difference? | The Kitchn


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, menudo is one of the traditional cures for hangovers and they are regularly served on weekends at many coffee shops and restaurants here in the west.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 17, 2012)

Over the years, there has been a growing segment of the population here that has Latino ancestry. As a result, most if not all the local grocery stores carry a wide selection of ingredients and products for that style of cooking. I discovered menudo (Juanita's) several years ago, and while I love it, none of the rest of my family will eat it, although they have tried it. It has become one of my favorite soups when it is cold and blustery.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 31, 2012)

Tried a can of Jaunita's last night.  It was ok but a bit short on the tripe and heavy on the hominy


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 31, 2013)

This evening I had 2/3rds can, ie 2 cups (100% of sodium RDA) of Juanita's Hot & Spicy Menudo.  I warmed it for 1 1/4 hours to soften the hominy, added 1 small diced onion, 1 tsp of oregano, and 4 dashes of Tabasco.  It was quite tasty and I look forward to having soon again.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 31, 2013)

sounds like something that could be worked, jpb. adding veggies, liquids, and other savory ingredients that would reduce the sodium per serving.

tbanls for tje ueads up. i'll have to look for it.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 1, 2013)

buckytom said:


> sounds like something that could be worked, jpb. adding veggies, liquids, and other savory ingredients that would reduce the sodium per serving.
> 
> tbanls for tje ueads up. i'll have to look for it.


Thanks for the suggestion.
At 300 calories per cup of menudo, out of the can, I guess some soaked dried beans can be added.
That should turn a 29.5 ounce can into 3 - 4 generous portions.


----------



## chimuelojones (Feb 23, 2013)

*quick easy no "meat" version*

I make a no tripe version. works well when I want the "menudo" experience without all the fuss.


I take a large can of golden Hominy, put into a pot, add 2 cups water, add a dried bay leaf, a pinch of oregano, 1/2 clove of garlic crushed, 2 pinched of red pepper flake, 1/4 teaspoon ground cumin and 2 tablespoons of red chili powder.

I simmer till the hominy takes on color. and broth slighly thickens.

I serve a bowl with fresh diced onion and a squeeze of lemon juce...a warm corn tortiila with a smear of smashed avocado.

I dont miss the tripe or the mess. Cooking time30 min.


----------



## jharris (Feb 24, 2013)

I can get a great Menudo at a restaurant a block from my home.

When I get a hankerin' and they're closed I buy Juanita's.

I only heat it as I like the hominy pretty al dente  then add lime, chopped red onion, oregano and crushed red pepper.

If I have fresh cilantro on hand I prefer it to the oregano.

I'm intrigued by the suggestion of the Pico Pica hot sauce. I'm going to try it.


----------



## jharris (Feb 24, 2013)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sounds like something that could be worked, jpb. adding veggies, liquids, and other savory ingredients that would reduce the sodium per serving.



I once added cabbage on a whim and it was quite good.


----------



## jharris (Feb 24, 2013)

chimuelojones said:
			
		

> I make a no tripe version. works well when I want the "menudo" experience without all the fuss.
> 
> I take a large can of golden Hominy, put into a pot, add 2 cups water, add a dried bay leaf, a pinch of oregano, 1/2 clove of garlic crushed, 2 pinched of red pepper flake, 1/4 teaspoon ground cumin and 2 tablespoons of red chili powder.
> 
> ...



I have never made Menudo because the tripe processing seemed as if it would be such a time consuming hassle.

The avocado idea is brilliant.

Thank you!


----------

